# Impossible de lire les vidéos



## tinouvo (16 Avril 2007)

Bonour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac Intel core 2 duo.
Je suis dans l'impossibilité de lire les vidéos sur internet.
Je suis sur le problème depuis 2 jours et ne trouve aucune solution.
Après avoir lu des dizaines d'infos, j'ai installé flip4mac, real player, windows media player. Rien n'y fait ça ne fonctionne pas correctement.
Ex: Je peux lire certaines vidéos, comme le journal de France 2 par ex, mais si j'essaye de lire, sur le même site de France 2, l'emission "rencontres à XV" (rugby), une fenêtre s'affiche me disant que flip4mac ne peut pas lire cette vidéo et qu'il faut que je le désactive. Mais quand je le désactive, j'ai une autre fenêtre qui dit *"La page France 2 - Rencontres à XV contient des donnés de type MIME video/x-ms-asf-plugin, mais vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME."*

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire exactement pour pouvoir lire TOUTES les vidéos sur internet.
Avant j'étais sur eMac 10.3.9 et ça fonctionnait très bien, sauf que je ne me souviens plus de la manip que j'avais fait pour y arriver.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## vleroy (16 Avril 2007)

Mon idée première serait de mettre à jour tous les plugins de Quicktime
C'est fastidieux mais utile
Tu devrais trouver tous les liens utiles sur le forum en faisant une recherche


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2007)

tinouvo a dit:


> Bonour,
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'aider ?
> 
> Merci


bonour
( c'est bonjour  special _ruuuby_ comme disaient les Spanghero ( sacr&#233;e famille)

Plusieurs choses
1- j'aide beucoup mais je suis parfois paresseux 
( surtout quand il s'agit des sites France Television )

2- Les sites France Television sont cod&#233;s un peu n'importe comment , beaucoup ( tous OS y compris certains PC ) ont des probl&#232;mes sur certaines vid&#233;os, il y a des fils ici qui en parlent 
2 bis- arr&#234;ter de se prendre la t&#234;te avec les videos de France Television

3- il n'y a pas de solution _" miracle_" pour lire toutes les vid&#233;os
Beaucoup s'ouvriront avec QT + flip4mac  etc 
certains ( dont certains wmv ) non

en cons&#233;quence
4- lien vers une vid&#233;o precise??


----------



## divoli (16 Avril 2007)

Je pense, d'après son post, qu'il veut parler de celle-là:
http://rugby.france2.fr/rencontres-a-15/


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2007)

merci 
en ce cas , comme souvent sur FT
 j'ai pas la video

 dans quicktime j'ai droit aupanneau du lien "theorique" mais pas vraiment  de la video genre
  mms:// a9.....bablabla ....wmv*?*
(notez le *?*)

et hop
Merci FT


----------



## tinouvo (16 Avril 2007)

Rebonour, ou plutôt bonjour !

Les exemples que je vous ai donnés ne sont que des exemples, je ne vais pas vous énumérer toutes les vidéos que je n'arrive pas à lire (à moins que vous insistiez).

Je vous ai donné les exemples du site de France parce qu'étant expatrié c'est le seul moyen  pour moi d'avoir des nouvelles de la France (à moins d'être devant TV5 à 18h30, mais généralement j'ai autre chose à faire à cette heure là).

En fait je ne peux lire aucune vidéo sur le net. Si j'active flip4mac je peux en lire certaines et pas d'autres,. Si je le désactive je ne peux rien lire. Alors que je pouvais avec mon ancien ordi. Qu'est-ce que j'ai donc fait ou pas fait pour que ça ne marche pas ?
Depuis hier je passe mon temps à chercher partout, sur tous les forums, tous les sites, et j'ai bien appliqué toutes les consignes, mais rien n'y fait.

Please, help !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2007)

tinouvo a dit:


> Rebonour, ou plut&#244;t bonjour !
> 
> Les exemples que je vous ai donn&#233;s ne sont que des exemples, je ne vais pas vous &#233;num&#233;rer toutes les vid&#233;os que je n'arrive pas &#224; lire (&#224; moins que vous insistiez).


bonjour
j'insiste  

 je plaisante &#224; peine, l'important &#233;tant de connaitre les formats vid&#233;o qui te posent un souci
Ca c'est important


> parce qu'&#233;tant expatri&#233; c'est le seul moyen  pour moi d'avoir des nouvelles de la France


Ah oui l&#224; ca devient la perfusion de France indispensable
( je comprends j'ai &#233;t&#233; expat )



> Please, help !


on va essayer

Quelle version  OS exactement?
As tu les mises &#224; jour tip top ...avec la manip  r&#233;paration des autorisations

truc simple: as tu ...redemarr&#233; depuis la mise en place de tout ca?


----------



## vleroy (16 Avril 2007)

bon t'es à l'étranger et tu veux te tenir informé....
Bon, tu ouvres itunes (niveau 1), tu vas dans la barre de recherche des podcasts (niveau 2), tu t'abonnes au journal (re niveau 1)... Je crois même qu'ils proposent celui du matin et celui du soir..

Bon puis l'avantage, ça charge tranquille et tu le regardes quand tu veux!

Elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## vleroy (16 Avril 2007)

L'exemple parfait c'est LCI (mais loin de moi de vouloir faire de la pub)   

Ceci étant cela ne règle pas tout tes problèmes de visualisation. Question : quel navigateur utilises-tu?


----------



## tinouvo (16 Avril 2007)

Alors, je suis sur OS 10.4.9.
J'ai acheté la bécane la semaine dernière, et j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour, mais la manip réparation des autorisations, je sais pas ce que c'est.
J'ai installé tous les logiciels comme il faut et redémarré l'ordi à chaque fois.
Mon navigateur est Safari.

Je vous avoue que mon plus gros souci c'est France 2. Sur mon ancien ordi (emac os10.3.9) je pouvais tout lire et ce n'étais pas pris en compte par quicktime. Je pouvais voir les vidéos en x2, alors que maintenant, c'est le logo QT qui s'affiche et quand je clique pour voir la vidéo en 2x pus grand, une plus grande fenêtre apparaît mais avec la vidéo en petit au milieu, trop nul !
Et puis je pouvais voir rencontres à XV. Et je dois vous dire que ça, c'est vraiment primordial pour moi. Je suis au Canada et ici ils ne diffusent rien de rien sur le rugby. Même le tournoi des 6 nations il a fallu que j'aille le voir dans un bar, trop dur !

Sur mon ancien ordi j'avais désactivé flip4mac et tout marchait très bien mais je ne me souviens plus quelle manip supplémentaire j'avais fait pour que ça marche.

Ca commence à me fatiguer.

En tout cas merci à tous de vous soucier de mon problème.


----------



## vleroy (16 Avril 2007)

tinouvo a dit:


> Je suis au Canada et ici ils ne diffusent rien de rien sur le rugby. Même le tournoi des 6 nations il a fallu que j'aille le voir dans un bar, trop dur !



D'un autre côté, t'es plus près de la tireuse pour la troisième mi-temps...


----------



## CERDAN (16 Avril 2007)

peut &#234;tre avec perian... ???


----------



## divoli (16 Avril 2007)

Effectivement, si tu désactives Flip4mac, ça marche pour cette émission. Mais ce n'est pas pratique... Selon les vidéos, il faut activer ou désactiver, en redémarrant le navigateur à chaque fois...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...008/clich20070416202021im7.th.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## tinouvo (16 Avril 2007)

J'ai essayé perian aussi, ça marche pô.
Divoli, tu peux m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour avoir le rugby ?
Moi ça marche pas, même si je désactive flip4mac, comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai une fenêtre qui me dit _*"La page France 2 - Rencontres à XV contient des donnés de type MIME video/x-ms-asf-plugin, mais vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME."*_
Qu'est-ce qui me manque ? Où puis-je trouver le module dont ils parlent ?


----------



## divoli (16 Avril 2007)

Tout simplement, dans les préférences de flip4mac, j'ai décoché la case "Use Flip4Mac WMV browser plug-in" (les autres cases restant cochées), puis j'ai redémarré le navigateur.
Attention, j'ai toujours l'application Windows Media Player installée. Si tu ne l'as pas sur ton disque dur tout en ayant désactivé Flip4Mac, c'est peut-être la raison de ton problème.



Ce qui me fait dire que Flip4Mac n'est pas au point; je me demande si Microsoft n'y est pas pour quelque chose...


----------



## tinouvo (17 Avril 2007)

Bon bah, rien à faire je ne trouve pas. Quand flip4mac est activé, je peux lire les infos de France 2 mais pas grand-chose d'autre, par ex, pas les vidéos sur dailymotion. 

Je passe mon temps à activer et désactiver ce *&# de flip4mac, sans compter qu'il faut que je relance le navigateur à chaque fois, grrrrrrrr

J'en peux plus, je craque, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait quel est ce fameux module machinchouette dont on me parle et où je peux le trouver ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

Ahh mais attention 
daily motion c'est du flash
( youtube  et autres aussi d'ailleurs)

rien &#224; voir avec flip4mac QT  et cie

et le flash normalement est  install&#233;
( ou est sur ton DVD d'install si tu as tiger)


----------



## tinouvo (17 Avril 2007)

Il est effectivement installé puisque je peux les voir si flip4mac est *dés*activé. Ma question est, pourquoi quand flip4mac est *activé* je ne peux plus les voir ? Est-ce normal ?


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2007)

Tu as essayé ce que je t'ai dit, sur l'exemple de cette émission de rugby ?


----------



## tinouvo (17 Avril 2007)

Oui Divoli, j'ai bien fait tout pareil mais ça ne marche toujours pas. 

Ce qui est très étrange c'est que quand je désactive flip4mac et je vais sur la page du jt de F2 par ex, j'ai les logos de windows qui s'affichent en me demandant de télécharger celui dont j'ai besoin (en l'occurrence windows media player 9) alors que je l'ai déjà.

Pour le rugby j'ai toujours ma foutue fenêtre qui me dit:* "La page France 2 - Rencontres à XV contient des donnés de type MIME video/x-ms-asf-plugin, mais vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME."*


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2007)

Il faudrait qu'une personne ayant un MacIntel essaye (donc le lien en post 4)...


----------



## tinouvo (17 Avril 2007)

Oups, cliqué top vite.

Et quand je clique sur Aller, dans la fameuse fenêtre, ça me revoie encore et toujours sur la page de téléchargement de windows media player.

Alors, est-ce que j'aurais choisi la mauvaise version de windows media player, ou bien j'ai tout simplement la poisse ?
Je hais l'informatique 1


----------



## tinouvo (23 Avril 2007)

Bon ben j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment faire. 
Maintenant quoi que je fasse, (désactiver ou activer flip4mac) je ne peux plus voir aucun flash.
Et maintenant que je veux desinstaller wmp, j'ai mis tous les éléments wmp que j'ai trouvé sur mon ordi à la poubelle, mais elle ne veut pas se vider car certains éléments sont verrouillés.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire.
Est-ce que je reformate mon ordi pour qu'il soit tout neuf et recommencer tout à zéro ?

Please, aidez moi, je craque


----------



## laf (21 Décembre 2007)

Je déterre ce post car j'ai le même pb principalement avec "c dans l'air" que j'aime beaucoup mais qui passe vraiment à une heure impossible pour moi.
J'avais réussi avec Firefox mais ça ne marche de nouveau plus. Comprends pas.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2007)

laf 
on ne connait pas les url de  toutes les émissions du monde par coeur

url 
pleeze


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2007)

Ben c'est toujours la même histoire; installer Flip4Mac et Perian (pour les vidéos en général), faire les réglages dans QuickTime... Et ça marche pour visualiser l'immense majorité des vidéos...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...932/clich20071221184521as9.th.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2007)

Ah cette emission là

bon avec juste flip4mac 
je l'ai 
(ca met un moment à se lancer mais ca vient)





Alors c'est encore la même histoire ( comme divoli)
sauf que j'ajoute les sites France television sont  codés bizarres des fois (voir les anciens sujets là dessus)
exemple : ici, contrairement à d'hab , c'est pas dans une fenetre separée!


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> exemple : ici, contrairement à d'hab , c'est pas dans une fenetre separée!



Tu peux aussi l'avoir dans une fenêtre QuickTime (séparée), selon les réglages effectués au choix; cf. ma copie d'écran.

Mais bon, c'est un détail.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu peux aussi l'avoir dans une fenêtre QuickTime (séparée), selon les réglages effectués au choix; cf. ma copie d'écran.
> 
> Mais bon, c'est un détail.


tu n'as pas compris
mon réglage est avec  fenetre séparée

sauf que  France5 n'en tient pas compte
ca me fait souvent le coup sur les sites FT 
Rarement ailleurs


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2007)

Ben oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai dit.

C'est bel et bien une question de réglages (on a pas les mêmes); le site, lui, est le même.


----------



## laf (21 Décembre 2007)

OK, ça y est, ça marche, merci à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai dit.


c'est marrant comment tu as une tendance à distordre ce que je dis



> C'est bel et bien une question de réglages (on a pas les mêmes);



ben si justement 
on a les mêmes je l'ai déjà dit
mais F5 n'en tien pas toujours compte



pascalformac a dit:


> mon réglage est avec  fenetre séparée
> sauf que  France5 n'en tient pas compte
> ca me fait souvent le coup sur les sites FT


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2007)

Non, je ne distord rien du tout, ou alors je pourrais dire la même chose te concernant. 

C'est hors-sujet et on s'en fout; on ne va  pas se chicaner sur des détails. L'important est que laf ait résolu son problème pour visualiser ces vidéos (c'était ça la demande).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2007)

je laisse les lecteurs juger ( comme d'hab)

et c'est in topic  pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas flip4mac et ses réglages avec QT ou les bizarreries des sites comme FT;  autant être prévenu

laf aurait pu jouer le jeu du forum et lui , à son tour  aider les autres en indiquant  sa solution...


----------

